# Upright shooting style



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

i am bit more accurate in upright shooting style.. did you tried this shooting.. i do not much focus or stress my self during aiming. i just point to left corner of right fork tip ( i am right hand hold ) anchor near my eye..its just hitting target without much effort.. previously i do shoot gansta but i never accurate as upright.

Thanks for reading and for your feedback. cheers.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I used to shoot upright. These days if I try feels very awkward.

Have you tried shooting with a 45º hold?

Also what type of frame are you using?


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

45 degree i shoot for Chinese feihu forks just fork tips as my reference..for upright i prefer simple U shape forks..like wasp Unipoxx and stinger... most of the curvy frames not suits for this style.. what frame u use for upright


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't shoot upright at all anymore.

Mostly gangsta - I find its easier to aim with aligning the bands and feels more natural.

When I got my first slingshot I was shown how to shoot it - hammer grip and upright. But quickly discovered shorter posts and after seeing someone thumb bracing the lights literally came on. From there I was holding 45º all the time. I didn't shoot for many years - but with the new modern slingshots, materials and information available to me (like the forum) side shooting is definitely for me much better. I am able to aim vs shooting instinctively.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I find that I get far less wrist stain when I shoot gangster left handed/with a thumb brace, and I aim with the fork tip. I usually use rubber or leather gypsy tabs, but im experimenting with a clamping system with just the flat bands. I say shoot how ever it feels comfortable/natural. There isnt a right or wrong way. Just shoot away. and enjoy.


----------



## Cathal (Apr 19, 2020)

mattwalt said:


> I don't shoot upright at all anymore.
> 
> Mostly gangsta - I find its easier to aim with aligning the bands and feels more natural.
> 
> When I got my first slingshot I was shown how to shoot it - hammer grip and upright. But quickly discovered shorter posts and after seeing someone thumb bracing the lights literally came on. From there I was holding 45º all the time. I didn't shoot for many years - but with the new modern slingshots, materials and information available to me (like the forum) side shooting is definitely for me much better. I am able to aim vs shooting instinctively.


MATTWALT....that's interesting....im shooting a Hatchcock sniper small and am having issues with "RECOIL" (not the correct term in slingshot parlance I know)....the distance from the pinch grip to top of bands shooting TTF seems a little too much.....and I think it's causing me to shoot to left of target (right hand grip)....any advice from the experts here would be appreciated


----------

